# Crate from Suriname



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

Here is a crate from Suriname!




























So I had planned to build my own vivarium from scratch, but found this on craigslist for really cheap and it would fit right where I wanted to put it.









I removed the original front pane and replaced it with a Sherman Vent after bugging Sherman a few times about the best way to do it. Much respect to anyone who can cut 1 inch squares of 1/4" glass perfectly square... I couldn't, but I think it ended up looking nice. I also made sure to donate to CRARC as requested by Sherman. FYI, glass can be very sharp... notice the dark spots on the wood beneath the vent.









I didn't take any photos of the rest of the build, but here is what it looks like today after a few weeks of growing in. 

















































So a little bit about this monstrosity. I wanted to create a larger habitat that provided ample hiding places and areas to explore. I also tried to create multiple micro niches using humidity and temperature gradients. The ventilation runs across the background instead of front to back and has small fans that help exhaust warm air a few minutes several times a day. I've been monitoring it with a temp gun and calibrated analog and it seems like I was successful in creating the niches. 

The entire back is hygrolon top fed by a slotted PVC that is pumped by a Fluval 206 underneath the vivarium. The max wicking height for hygrolon was 12", and the tank is 24" high above the substrate so I had to build my own system. Works well so far. The lighting is a quad T5HO with 6500k lighting. I plan on adjusting the bulbs next spring to try and promote flowering. I may add a UVB light over the ventilation strip as well, I'm on the fence on that one. There is also a very small pond in the back corner.

Used an egg-crate false bottom and ABG with a layer of oak then a layer of magnolia. It's been seeded with white/pink/silver springtails and white/grey isopods (Thanks GP!). Orange iso's will go in there soon. Thanks to Mike Rizzo for plants and cork, Devin (Hydrophyte) for some plants, and NEHerp for other plants/wood/supplies. I bought the plants before I came up with the stand design, and I think it would really lend well to a Suriname biotope but I've had trouble finding any vivarium suitable plants from Suriname. I'm also going to pull the Tillandsia from the ghostwood and do some kind of shingling vine.

Frogs should be moving into their new home in about a month, just want the bugs and plants to get established before the fatties start crushing everything. It's a year old 1.2 of Azureus, their first tadpoles just morphed too! Here's a comparison of their current home to the new one. Their old home was raided so it looks a little ragged. The old one is an 18" cube, this one is 24x24x32.









Some other fun stuff, the entire top portion of the glass slides off for easy access.









The side of the stand is completely removable and gives me some storage underneath the vivarium.









I'll try to add some pictures as things grow in! Hope you guys like it, I had a ton of fun planning and building this!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great stand!!! nicely done


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

That is pretty awesome!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I like how you drew me into the thread with the title haha.

Nice viv too


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

LOl, great build. Here I was expecting to read about an import shipment of frogs from Surinam.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

pdfCrazy said:


> LOl, great build. Here I was expecting to read about an import shipment of frogs from Surinam.


Haha, me to. I didn't even get it at first. I thought "Why isn't he showing us what was in the crate?"

I like the way you set it up with the opening in the side, very nice.


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

I was going to have a bit of fun with the picture of the crate, but I figured I better not  

Getting some microgramma and moss to replace the Tillandsia on the ghostwood. I'm not sure why the ginger plant is struggling now. Not enough light? I had it on an east facing window sill and it did great and even had two pups pop out before I put it in there. Need to find a replacement plant and put him back on the sill.



Sammie said:


> Haha, me to. I didn't even get it at first. I thought "Why isn't he showing us what was in the crate?"
> 
> I like the way you set it up with the opening in the side, very nice.


----------



## Thickthighs (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the viv cant wait to see pictures of it when its all grown in.


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

Getting ready for open tank surgery!










Replaced the Tillandsia with orchids, dischidia, and moss. Proper pictures to follow soon! My buddy is coming to help me take some decent shots of the vivarium, since I'm apparently pretty bad at it.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I so love that you are upgrading for your azureus, that have a very nice tank by most standards. Good for you, and even better for your lucky frogs!


----------



## tbhf (Jul 31, 2006)

That is a great stand!


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

I changed the layout quite a bit, it was too cumbersome to maintain before. Here are some updated photos, but first an orange iso!


----------



## emallard25 (Jun 28, 2012)

Awesome! I love the way it's grown in. Really nice planting job.


----------

